# Hetzner BackUp Space einfach nutzen...



## Benny (10. März 2009)

Hallo.

Versuche nun seit 8 Tagen den BackUp Space von hetzner zu nutzen um meine Daten zu nutzen, da ichs aber irgendwie nicht schafft frage ich hier einfach mal  Mein Vorhaben ist recht simple und lässt sich einfach erklären:



Ich möchte das er vom Server auf den BackUp Server connectet und einen Verbindung herstellt
Dann sollen alle Websites in ISPConfig 3 inkl. MySQL Datenbanken gesichert werden
Für jede Sicherung soll er einen neuen Ordner mit Datum angeben

Ich weiß das ist ansich recht einfach, aber irgendwie warum auch immer geligt es mir über telnet nicht....

Gruß,
Benny


----------



## Till (11. März 2009)

Du müsstest schon näher erklären wie Du es genau gemacht hast (welche Scripte etc.) und welche Fehlermeldungen Du erhalten hast. hetzner hat auch ein gutes Wiki mit Infos zu allen möglichen Administratoraufgaben rund um deren Server.


----------



## Benny (11. März 2009)

Habe es mit diversen Scripten versucht und über telnet. Fehlermeldungen kann ich leider keine mehr nennen, da nicht protokolliert. Ich denke das ich einfach falsche Befehle anwende. Finde im hetzner Wiki leider nichts.

Gruß,
Benny


----------



## JeGr (20. März 2009)

Hallo Benny,

schau doch mal hier: http://wiki.hetzner.de/index.php/Backup
Duplicity soll mit dem Hetzner Backup Space recht gut funktionieren.

Gruß Grey


----------



## planet_fox (20. März 2009)

Hi 

Ich nutze derzeit tartarus für die backups, funktioniert gut


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (17. Dez. 2010)

Werde ich mir anschauen.@planet_fox stösst du das per Hand an das Backup oder wie machst du das?


----------



## planet_fox (18. Dez. 2010)

via cronjob


----------



## hahni (5. März 2011)

Ich habe zwar keinen Backup-Space von Hetzner, sondern einen eigenen! Aber ich sichere via "ncftpput" einmal täglich (Cron-Job) ein tar.gz-File, welches ein Full-Backup ist. Von Zeit zu Zeit erstelle ich im RZ pro Server auch ein Acronis-Backup.


----------



## csiebert (29. März 2011)

falls noch aktuell: reoback arbeitet recht zuverlässig und tut genau das, was du suchst 

gruß, chris


----------



## hahni (29. März 2011)

Hi Chris,

das ist nach wie vor aktuell. Ich setze derzeit statt REOBack ncftpput ein. Allerdings wäre es mir noch lieber, wenn ich mit rsync ein komplettes Festplatten-Image ablegen könnte, statt nur tar.gz-Files. Weißt du, wie man so etwas mit rsync anstellen kann?

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## csiebert (29. März 2011)

Hi,

hm, probiert habe ich es noch nicht, aber ich denke, wenn du den FTP-Space mit curlftpfs einbindest, sollte das kein Problem darstellen, auch mit rsync zu arbeiten.

Gruß, Chris


----------

